
Tech workers pledge not to work for DoorDash until it pays drivers better - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90314622/engineers-pledge-not-to-work-for-doordash-until-it-pays-drivers-better
======
haditab
It's a nice gesture, but 100 is not much. Doordash probably won't even notice.
I also wonder how many of those 100 would have been interested in doordash
otherwise.

That being said, I applaud it and hope that boycotting employers for bad
behavior becomes more common.

